# ACS Skills Assessment Status



## bhanu.tiruveedula (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi all,

I have applied online for ACS skills assessment on 23-Jun.
The status is "To be allocated". Today I found the status as "Managed by: Rhiannon Burkett". 
Does it mean CO assigned? 
If so, anybody else has the same CO, and how he/she is going to do.
Please let me know.
Thank you.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, your ACS assessor has been assigned. CO is a term we don't use for ACS, but when Immi assigns a person to your visa application and you find out who that is.



bhanu.tiruveedula said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied online for ACS skills assessment on 23-Jun.
> The status is "To be allocated". Today I found the status as "Managed by: Rhiannon Burkett".
> ...


----------



## bhanu.tiruveedula (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks amaslam.


----------



## lotsofluck (Mar 13, 2009)

I also applied for ACS assessment, online, last week and today I say the status as "Managed By: "

I have attached all my documents but haven't sent the photocopies yet. Will be doing it today.


----------



## grant6607 (May 16, 2009)

bhanu.tiruveedula said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied online for ACS skills assessment on 23-Jun.
> The status is "To be allocated". Today I found the status as "Managed by: Rhiannon Burkett".
> ...


Sorry, you have not been allocated a CO/assessor. I just went through this process and the "managed by" and actual assessor are 2 different people. The "managed by" was attached days after submitting but it was a few months until I had an actual assessor. That person emailed me the same day my status changed.

My time line went like this:
Application Received: April 6th
Additional Documents Requested
In Process: April 28th
With Assessor: June 2nd
Email With Post Number Received: June 5th
Case Finalized: June 8th
Letter Arrived (Canada): June 17th


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

grant6607 said:


> Sorry, you have not been allocated a CO/assessor. I just went through this process and the "managed by" and actual assessor are 2 different people. The "managed by" was attached days after submitting but it was a few months until I had an actual assessor. That person emailed me the same day my status changed.
> 
> My time line went like this:
> Application Received: April 6th
> ...


Yes u are correct grant6607. The status will be changed after Managed By to In Progress, Then we have to wait until With Assessor. This is where we can expect that we are in the final stage of getting ACS result.


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

bhanu.tiruveedula said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied online for ACS skills assessment on 23-Jun.
> The status is "To be allocated". Today I found the status as "Managed by: Rhiannon Burkett".
> ...


hi bhanu,

i am going to apply for ACS in this week. since you have applied online, i want to know did u uploaded scan copy of original doc or certifies.

@ lotsofluck, posted in one of the thread that he too have applied for ACS online and yet to send the doc through post, my 2nd question is that do we need to send the certified doc to ACS in a file separately even though we apply on line...??

plz reply.
thanks


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

lotsofluck said:


> I also applied for ACS assessment, online, last week and today I say the status as "Managed By: "
> 
> I have attached all my documents but haven't sent the photocopies yet. Will be doing it today.


please guide me as i am applying this week for ACS...
you said u have applied on line for ACS but at the same time u wrote that u havn't sent the the photocopy......i want to know when u apply online u need to upload the doc online. do we need to send the certified photocopy separately throgh mail....

thanks


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

bbraj said:


> please guide me as i am applying this week for ACS...
> you said u have applied on line for ACS but at the same time u wrote that u havn't sent the the photocopy......i want to know when u apply online u need to upload the doc online. do we need to send the certified photocopy separately throgh mail....
> 
> thanks


Even if you apply online, you need to send all the certified hard copies to ACS after you submit your application online. You will receive an email with the reference number of your application. You have to take a print of that email and attach to your certified copies and send them to ACS. Once they receive the certified copies along with the payment, then only they will start processing the application. Note their time line starts once they receive all the required documents and payment. 

Hope this helps


----------



## lotsofluck (Mar 13, 2009)

bbraj said:


> hi bhanu,
> 
> i am going to apply for ACS in this week. since you have applied online, i want to know did u uploaded scan copy of original doc or certifies.
> 
> ...


I uploaded the scan copies of all the educational documents, reference letter, marriage certificate and passport copies. And then I sent certified copies of all documents by post. I had taken the printout of the online application and sent along with the certified documents. 

As per ACS website, we need to attach the document and send the certified documents as well. See below:

"51. Do I still need to provide certified documents to the office?
Yes. We require documents to be sent to us as certified copies even if you have attached them as electronic copies to your online application. The ACS are required by the Department of Immigration to obtain certified documents from all applicants. "


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I dont understand this, why call it online if u got to send everything in hard copy as well..


----------



## gluke (Mar 25, 2009)

I am also planning to submit for ACS assessment online....I am having a doubt regaring the copies of passport.....should all the pages to be attached or only the first and last pages. 

Also my assumption is that there is not need for any color scans ..is that right??


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi gluke
welcome to the forum

u attach all passport pages with anything written on it or with any stamp. You take b'w copies and get them attested.

The scanning part is for the visa application, you get colored scans which dont need attesting but if u scan b/w then u have to get them attested.

If u apply fr ACS online, you anyways have to send them hard copies as mentioned in this thread..

cheers and good luck
need any other info, give us a shout


----------



## silversulphur (Oct 6, 2012)

*Sulphur*

Hello Everybody,

I applied for ACS assessment during first week of Sept 2012 and yesterday i received my assessment result which is possitive.
I applied for Developer Programmer, with 5 years of experience in the same occupation.
Dont worry guys, on an average people get their result in approximately a month.
Well, i applied through online, didnt submit any hardcopy as such.

All the best folks.


----------

